# نتيجة مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوووع ( مع مفاجأة القسم  ) (1)



## جيلان (27 يوليو 2010)

من اسبوع اعلن الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي عن مسابقة قوية لتحديد افضل موضوع من بين موضوعات الاسبوع

​ 




يعلن قسم الثقافي مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي...​ 


وقومنا باختيار افضل ثلاث مواضيع بعناية و الذى تم التصويت عليهم من قِبل الاعضاء هنااااااا​ 

وبناءاً عليه تم اختيار الموضوع الفائز وهو احد المواضيع القوية جدا والمميزة لهذا الاسبوع والذى نال اعجاب الاكثرية​ 

بعدد *24* صوت​ 



وكان​ 


اليوم المفقود فى الزمن​ 


للعضوة المباركة : مونيكا 57​ 








الف مبرووووووووووووك مونيكا وبالطبع ستحصلين على التقييم وتثبيت الموضوع الفائز لمدة معينة (حتى اعلان نتيجة مسابقة الاسبوع القادم ) هذا مع التصميم الذى تختاريه بنفسك ( اى شكل او صورة معينة ان كانت رمزية او توقيع اخبرينا بها وعلينا التنفيذ )

نتمنى لكى دواام التوفيييق​ 



اما مفاجأة القسم لاول مرة​ 
هى اختيار اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً فى المواضيع والردود​ 
وفازت بجائزة الانشط هذا الاسبوع​ 
العضو​ 



ة​ 
:​ 
*tasoni queena*​ 

ايضاً ستحصلين على تصميم تختاريه بنفسك​ 
الف مبروووووووووووك تاسونى وفعلا نشاطك كبير و ملحوظ جداا 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل و دائما تتحفينا بمواضيعك الرائعة​ 





























 











*انتظروا التصميمات المُختارة*​ 
*___________________*
تحديث​ 
التصميمات ( تصميم كليمو ) بناءاً على اختيار الفائزين
الف مبروووووووووك​ 




​ 




 



*امضاء مشرفى القسم*​ 
*كليموووووووووو ................ جيلااااااااااااان





*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*لاحظوا بالنهاية يشكل علامة صليب..*



​


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك مونيكا*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك تاسونى*
*بجد موضوعك يا مونيكا يستحق بجد*
*وتاسونى كمان من انشط الناس الموجودين هنا*
*ومشرفين القسم بصراحة من المشرفين النشطاء جدااااااااا*
*مبروك ليكو الجوائز الجاااااااامدة*
*وربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2010)

أخوتى
*
مونيكا 57

tasoni queena*


من كل قلبى  مليون مبروك

مزيدا من التقدم فى الحياه والخدمه











​


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2010)

*مليوووووووون مبروك 
تستاهلوا عنجد يا حلوين 

سلام المسيح معكم جميعا 

و شكرا على المجهود الرائع سواء من المشرفين أو من الاعضاء ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2010)

*الف مبروك يا مونيكا

موضوع رائع تستحقي الفوز بيه

ومبروك للمشاغبه تاسوني

تستحقي كل خير

وشكرا لاستاذي كليم وجيلان ع مجهودهم الجميل في القسم

ربنا يعوض تعبكم​*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2010)

*نشاط رائع الف مبروك والى الامام*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 يوليو 2010)

مبروووووووووك يا مامتى
ومن قوز ل فوز يارب

ومبرووووووك يا تاسونى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يوليو 2010)

الف لف الف الف مليون مبروك مونيكا
بجد موضوع رائع يستحق للفوز
يس انا صوت ليكي عوزه حاجه حلوه
ومبروك تاسوني تستحقي بجد
ربنا ببارك خدمتكم​


----------



## geegoo (28 يوليو 2010)

*نشاط و أفكار جميلة ...*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم .........*
*مــــــــــــــــــــبروك للفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائزين ............*​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يوليو 2010)

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووك
مبروك يا مووووووووووونيكا
انتى بجد تستاهلى مواضيعك كلها جميلة فى القسم دا 
انا بقة جبتلك شوية هدايا يارب يعجبوكى 



دية اول حاجة يارب يعجبك الكوتشى ياقمر






ودية كمان شنطة عشان تفتكرى الجمايل دية 



​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

_مبروك مونيكا 57 يا قمر على الفوز الجميل و مجهودك يا سكرة

مبروك يا تاسونتى على الفوز الجميل و نتى تستحقى كل خير يا قمر
​__ ميرسى كليمو و جيلان على افكاركم الرائعة و مجهوداتكم يسوع يبارك خدمتكم ​_


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2010)

مبروك مبروك
ل tasoni queena
و ل مونيكا 57
ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## MAJI (28 يوليو 2010)

تهانينا الحارة للفائزة مونيكا
نتمنى لك المزيد من التفوق والنجاح
ومبروك للمتميزة تاسوني
الرب يزيدك محبة وعطاء
ونشكر جهود جيلان وكليمو وكل الذين عملوا على نجاح هذه الفكرة التي اضافت حركة وحيوية للقسم 
والرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## نفرتاري (28 يوليو 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك عقبالنا يا رب
هههههههههههه
بجد مبروك​*


----------



## سور (28 يوليو 2010)

مبروك مبروك مبروك
مونيكا 
موضوعك فعلا رائع ثقافى مع روحى تحفه الف الف مبرووك ياقمر
تاسونى كوين 
تستحقى جوائز كتير لانك الانشط مش بس فى الثقافى لكن فى كل اقسام المنتدى
مبروووووووووووك ياقمر 
ميررررسى جدا كليمو وجيلان لنشاطكم الرائع والمثمر والافكار المتجدده
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## Nemo (28 يوليو 2010)

مليون مبروك يا مونيكا الموضوع بجد كان رائع وانا كمان صوت ليكى

والف مبروك تاسونى قصدى يونيفرسال يا أحلى عضوة فى حزب الغلاسة ههههههههههه

مجهود رائع جيلان وكليمو وربنا يبارك فى عملكو


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 يوليو 2010)

الف الف مبروووووووك 
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم





​


----------



## max mike (28 يوليو 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووووووك مونيكا وتاسونى

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك مونيكا 

الف مبرووووووووووووووك تانسونى 

عقبال كل مره 






​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 يوليو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

ربنا يبارك حياتكم

+++​


----------



## youhnna (28 يوليو 2010)

*الف مبروك للفائزين

ويارب دايما فى تقدم ونشاط​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> من اسبوع اعلن الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي عن مسابقة قوية لتحديد افضل موضوع من بين موضوعات الاسبوع​
> 
> يعلن قسم الثقافي مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي...​
> وقومنا باختيار افضل ثلاث مواضيع بعناية و الذى تم التصويت عليهم من قِبل الاعضاء هنااااااا​وبناءاً عليه تم اختيار الموضوع الفائز وهو احد المواضيع القوية جدا والمميزة لهذا الاسبوع والذى نال اعجاب الاكثرية​
> ...



*أشكركم أحبائى على التعب والمجهود

جيلان & كليمو





أشكرك أستاذى

الرب يكلل مجهوداتكم بالنجاح





الرب يفرح قلوبكم​*
*وأشكر كل أحبائى أعضاء المنتدى على محبتهم وتشجيعم للموضوع

الرب يفرح قلوبكم جميعا ويبارككم






​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 يوليو 2010)

*مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكككككككككككككككككككككككك

ماما مونيكا

موضوع فعلا رائع وعجبنى اوى
وتاسونى

دايما نشيطة وعسولة كدة

م
*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## dodoz (29 يوليو 2010)

_مبروووووووووووووك ليكووووا _
_بجد تستحقوهاا_
_يسوع يكوون معاكوااا _​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



*إيه الجمال ده
رررررررائع يابشمهندس
بصراحة إبداع  وموهبه رائعة
ميرررررررررررررررررسى
أشكرك على المجهود والتفانى فى خدمة المنتدى والأعضاء
وأشكر جيلان أيضااااااااا
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم
ويعطى كل واحد سؤال قلبة
الرب يبارككم







​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *إيه الجمال ده
> رررررررائع يابشمهندس
> بصراحة إبداع  وموهبه رائعة
> ميرررررررررررررررررسى
> ...






نشكر الرب انه عجبك

وشكر ليك ايضاً 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## العجايبي (29 يوليو 2010)

_مبروك مونيكا 57
مبروك تانسونى ​_


----------



## rana1981 (29 يوليو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الكن


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

اي تعديل يا تاسوني بالخدمة


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

في علطة يا تاسوني
اعتقد لازم يكون بطيء
جاري التعديل


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

رااااااااائع كليمو جميل جدا

الاول اه سريع شوية

بس التعديل راااائع

شكرااااا كليموووووووو





​


----------



## Mason (29 يوليو 2010)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك مونيكا *
*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك تاسونى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم *
*ودائما فى نجاح مستمر *


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

العفو يا تاسوني

مبروك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 يوليو 2010)

*mabroooooooooooooooook*​
*mabrok ya habaeb alby *​
*mabrok moneka*​
*mabrok tasoni*​


----------



## dodo jojo (29 يوليو 2010)

مبرووووووووك يا جميل...عقبالنا..


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*dodo jojo

شيد حيلك*


----------



## bashaeran (30 يوليو 2010)

*الف الف مبرورك تستاهلون اكثر وربنا  معاكم *


----------



## tonyturboman (30 يوليو 2010)

الف مبروك                   مونيكا
والف مبروك 
*tasoni queena*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 أغسطس 2010)

*الـــــــــــــــــف الـــف مبــــــــــــــــروك*​


----------

